# تقرير يفيدكم عن التصميم والتصنيع



## الزيتونة (8 فبراير 2010)

:59:​في عمليات التصنيع التقليدية والتي كانت سائدة في الصناعة لسنوات عديدة مضت كانت الرسوم الهندسية تعد من قبل رسام ثم يقوم المهندس التقني بوضع خطة تشغيل (أو ما يعرف بالمسلك التقني). 
وقد كانت فعاليات التصميم منفصلة تماماً عن فعاليات التشغيل أو التصنيع في خطوتين كل على حده. هذا كان يؤدي إلى استهلاك وقت كبير ويتضمن تكراراً للجهود المبذولة من قبل العاملين في حقلي التصميم والتصنيع.

يشير المصطلح (CAD/CAM) إلى التصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب والتصنيع بمساعدة الحاسوب على التوالي ، وهي التقنية التي تعني استخدام الحواسيب لإنجاز وظائف محددة في التصميم والإنتاج وهذه التقنية تتحرك باتجاه التكامل الكبير للتصميم والتصنيع وهما الفعاليتان اللتان كثيراً ما تعاملان على انهما وظيفتان منفصلتان ومختلفتان في العملية الإنتاجية ؛ ويمكن اعتبار (CAD/CAM) القاعدة التقنية للمصنع الذي يدار عبر الحاسوب أو ما يشار إليه اصطلاحا: (Computer Integrated Factory) .


التصميم باستخدام الحاسب ( CAD ) 

لقد ارتبط نظام التصميم بالحاسوب بشكل كبير بتطور مفهوم الرسوم بالحاسوب ولكن مفهوم التصميم بالحاسوب يتجاوز الكثير من الرسوم الحاسوبية من حيث التحليل والنمذجة ومع ذلك فإن رسوميات الحاسوب التفاعلية(ICG:Interactive Computer Graphics) هي القاعدة التقنية الضرورية لنظام التصميم بالحاسوب.

دخل الحاسوب مجالات مختلفة من الحياة، وكان من الطبيعي أن يفرض نفسه أداة قوية في مجال التصنيع والتصميم، خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة.
وإن مصطلح التصمـيم بالحاسـب أوالتصميم بمساعدة (أوبمعونة) الحاسب (Computer Aided Design) الذي يشــار إليه اختصارا بالأحرف CAD، يتضمن أية عملية تصميم تستخدم الحاسوب لتطوير أوتحليل أوتعديل تصميم هندسي. ويمكن القول بأن نظام التصميم بالحاسوب (CAD) يتكون من عنصرين مهمين هما:

1- رسوميات الحاسوب التفاعلية : (Interactive Computer Graphics: ICG)، ويشير هذا المصطلح إلى العتاد (hardware) والبرمجيات (software) التي يستخدمها المصمم لإنشاء تصميماته ورسومه، حيث يشمل العتاد وحدة المعالجة المركزية، والطرفيات التي تتضمن المرقاب (monitor) ووسائل الإدخال ومعدات أخرى مثل الطابعة والراسمة. أما البرمجيات فتشمل مجموعة البرامج التي تسهل إنجاز الوظائف الهندسية المطلوبة كالرسم والتحليل الهندسي... الخ. 
2- المستخدم : أوالمصمـم، وهوالعنصر الثاني المهم من عناصر نظام التصميم بالحاسوب، حيث أن رسوميات الحاسوب التفاعلية ما هي إلا أداة يستخدمها المصمم لحل مشكلة تصميمية. 

وهنالك أسباب كثيرة تدعو لاستخدام نظم التصميم بالحاسوب نذكر منها :

▪ زيادة الإنتاجية : وهذا يتحقق بتقليل الوقت اللازم للتركيب والتحليل وانجاز الرسومات التصميمية، فقد أصبح من المعلوم بداهة أن استخدام نظام التصميم بالحاسوب يؤدي وبشكل ملحوظ إلى رفع معدلات الأداء للأقسام التصميمية في المؤسسات الصناعية نظرا لما يختزله من وقت في إعداد الرسوم والتصاميم . وتترجم زيادة الإنتاجية هذه في تخفيض التكلفة وكذلك بتقليل الوقت اللازم لاكمال المشروع. 
▪ تحسين الجودة : إن نظام التصميم بالحاسوب يتيح للمصمم إنجاز تحليلات عميقة ودقيقة للتصميم، ويوفر كذلك عدداً كبيراً من التصميمات البديلة التي يمكن اختيارها. كما أن الأخطاء التصميمية أقل بسبب الدقة العالية التي يوفرها النظام، وهذه العوامل تقودنا إلى تصميمات أفضل. 

▪ توحيد لغة التعامل والتبادل  : الرسم الهندسي لغة دولية تتخطـى عوائق الترجمــة، واستخدام نظـام التصميم بالحاسوب يؤدي الى رسوم هندسية أفضل, وإلى مواصفات قياسية في الرسم وإلى تقليل الأخطاء، وبالتالي نحصل على تصميمات يمكن أن تكون مفهومة لجميع العاملين في حقول الهندسة بغض النظر عن لغاتهم. 

▪ توفيرقاعدة بيانات واسعة لعملية التصنيع : عند تكوين الرسوم لمنتج ما ( وضع الأبعاد على المنتج وأجزائه وتحديد قوائم المواد ومواصفاتها...الخ ) فانه تتوفر بيانات كثيرة يمكن استخدامها في عمليات التصنيع. 
​
ويمكن إجمال الدور الذي يلعبه الحاسوب في عملية التصميم على النحوالتالي :

(1) النمذجة الهندســية Geometric Modeling
(2) التحليل الهندسـي Engineering Analysis
(3) مراجعة وتقييـم التصميـــم Design Review and Evaluation 
(4) الرسم المؤتمت 

تتيح النمذجة الهندسية في نظام التصميم بالحاسوب للمصمم تكوين النموذج عن طريق رسمه باستخدام أدوات رسم معينة وعرضه على الشاشة، ويتم هذا عن طريق ثلاث مجاميع من الأوامر.
 النوع الأول من الأوامر يقوم بإنشاء العناصر الأساسية للرسم مثل الخط والدائرة والنقطة ؛ أما النوع الثاني فانه يتعلق بعمليات التعديل والتحرير مثل المسح والتدوير والتحكم بالياس وعمليات أخرى. والنوع الثالث يتيح إمكانية التحكم بربط هذه العناصر بعضها ببعض بهدف عرضها على الشاشة بطرق مختلفة.

ويلعب الحاسوب في مرحلة التحليلات الهندسية دوراً مهماً حيث تتوفر برمجيات متقدمة فـي مجــال التحلـيل، خاصــة تـلك التـي تستخــدم طريقــة العناصـر المحـددة (Finite Element Method). في هذه التقنية يتم تقسيم الجسم الي عدد كبير من العناصر (عادة ما تكون على شكل مستطيلات أومثلثات) والتي تشكل في النهاية شبكة تتصل عناصرها بنقاط أوعقد (nodes).

ويتم تحليل السلوك النهائي للجسم فيما يتعلق بالإجهادات والانفعالات أو انتقال الحرارة والخصائص الأخرى عن طريق حساب سلوك كل عقدة، وبدراسة السلوك العام لكل هذه العقد يمكن تخمين الوضع النهائي للجسم. 

في مرحلـة تقيـيم التصميـم يستخـدم الحاسوب في فحص الاختبارات الحركية (Kinematics tests) عن طريق برامج خاصة قادرة على تحريك الرسوم بشكل يشبه الرسوم المتحركة إلى حد ما، حتى يتم التأكد من عدم تقاطع الأجزاء فيما بينها، كما يتم أيضا التأكد من تداخل الأجزاء، مما يعني إمكانية الاستغناء عن تصنيع النموذج الأولي.

الرسوم المؤتمتة تتضمن الحصول على رسوم هندسية في نظام التصميم بالحاسوب، وتشمل هذه الرسوم المساقط والمقاطع والمنظور والرسوم التفصيلية بمقاييس رسم مختلفة، كل ذلك بأسلوب آلي يؤدي إلى اختصار الكثير من الجهد والوقت مقارنة بالرسم اليدوي.

إن أبرز المشاريع المهمة في مجال الرسومات بالحاسوب كان تطوير لغة تدعى الأدوات المبرمجة تلقائياً(APT:Automatically Programmed Tools) ، في معهد ماساتشوستس للتقنية في أواخر الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي، حيث كان هذا المشروع يهتم بتطوير طريقة سهلة لتعريف عناصر أساسية لبرمجة الأجزاء باستخدام الحاسوب.

التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب ( CAM ) :

يمكن تعريف التصنيع بالحاسوب على أنه استخدام نظم الحاسوب للتخطيط والإدارة والسيطرة على عمليات التصنيع من خلال التفاعل المباشر أو غير المباشر للحاسوب مع مواقع الإنتاج في المصنع وكما يتضح من التعريف فان تطبيقات التصنيع بالحاسوب يمكن أن تنحصر في مجموعتين :

1- التحكم والمراقبة بالحاسوب : وهذا يشمل التطبيقات المباشرة التي يتم فيها ربط الحاسوب بشكل مباشر بالعمليات التصنيعية من أجل المراقبة والتحكم في العمليات.

2-تطبيقات دعم التصنيع : وهذه تشمل تطبيقات غير مباشرة يتم فيها استخدام الحاسوب لدعم عمليات الإنتاج في المصنع ولكن لا يوجد ربط مباشر بين الحاسوب والعمليات التصنيعية. والتمييز بين المجموعتين ضروري وأساسي لفهم مبدأ التصنيع بالحاسوب. والتحكم والمراقبة بالحاسوب يمكن أن يقسم إلى تطبيقات المراقبة وتطبيقات التحكم وتتضمن عملية المراقبة اتصال مباشر بالحاسوب مع العملية التصنيعية من أجل ملاحظة العملية والمعدات المتعلقة بها واستخلاص البيانات منها. 

الحاسوب هنا لا يستخدم للتحكم بالعملية مباشرة ولكن يتم التحكم بالعمليات بيد العامل المشغل والذي يتبع المعلومات التي يزوده بها الحاسوب.
عملية التحكم لا تكتفي بمراقبة العمليات فقط ولكن تتجاوزها إلى التحكم بالعمليات اعتماداً على المعلومات المستخلصة. 

وفي التحكم تسمح معدات الحاسوب بتدفق البيانات في اتجاهين حيث تنتقل الإشارات من العملية إلى الحاسوب كما في عمليات المراقبة بالإضافة إلى أن الحاسوب يصدر أوامر على شكل إشارات مباشرة إلى العملية التصنيعية اعتماداً على لوغاريتم التحكم الموجود أصلاً في البرنامج .

بالإضافة إلى التطبيقات التي تتضمن التفاعل المباشر للحاسوب من أجل المراقبة والتحكم في العمليات التصنيعية فإن التصنيع بالحاسوب يتضمن تطبيقات غير مباشرة يلعب فيها الحاسوب دوراً داعماً لعمليات التصنيع في المصنع. وفي هذه التطبيقات لا يرتبط الحاسوب بشكل مباشر مع عمليات التصنيع حيث يستخدم الحاسوب لوضع الخطط والجداول الزمنية، واستقراء المستقبل، والمعلومات التي يمكن استخدامها بشكل أكثر تأثيراً على خطط الإنتاج. 

وهناك أمثلة كثيرة لعمليات دعم التصنيع نذكر منها ما يلي:
1- برمجة مكائن التحكم الرقمي (NC) بالحاسوب حيث يتم إعداد برامج التحكم لكي نجعل حركة العدة مؤتمتة.
2- تخطيط العمليات المؤتمتة بالحاسوب حيث يقوم الحاسوب بإعداد قوائم لتسلسل العمليات المطلوبة لتصنيع منتج محدد.
3- تخمين الوقت القياسي اللازم لعمليات الإنتاج.
4- جدولة الإنتاج حيث يقوم الحاسوب بتحديد الجدول الزمني المناسب لتلبية متطلبات الإنتاج.
5- تخطيط المواد الخام حيث يلعب الحاسوب دوراً مهماً في وضع الخطط اللازمة لإعداد طلبيات المواد الخام وشراء المكونات والكميات اللازمة للحصول على الجدول الزمني للإنتاج.
6- السيطرة على الورش وفي هذا المجال يتم جمع البيانات من المصنع لتحديد مدى التقدم في مختلف ورش الإنتاج. في كل هذه الأمثلة وجود الإنسان ضروري جداً إما لإدخال البيانات لبرامج الحاسوب أو لتفسير مخرجات الحاسوب واستخدامها في الفعالية المناسبة
​-​


----------



## الزيتونة (8 فبراير 2010)

ما معنى السيطرة النوعية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

